# Can I ask your opinions?



## Gazbaz77

Hi all, I own two long haired Chihuahuas, Saidie and Tobby and also am trying to make a Chihuahua mould to cast as a garden ornament. This is the one I have made of a short haired one and thought this would be the best place to ask if it looks like a Chihuahua.

What do you think?


----------



## Cambrea

It does! that is great work


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

it does looks really great!


----------



## Daisy Mae

Looks really good!


----------



## Dragonfly

I think it looks great! Wish I could make one and paint it black! LOL


----------



## chideb

Wonderful likeness.. I think it will be a lovely garden ornament!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's

Welcome to the forum!
Yes! 
It definitely looks like a chi. Excellent job! Your very talented.


----------



## bkbunny

Ok you are going to make enough for us to buy 1 too right? That is really good. How big is it? Chi size? My guys would bark at it all day.LOL


----------



## flippedstars

Looks wonderful, we would love to see the finished product :-D


----------



## Eclipsica

Since you did ask for opinions, I'm going to say brush up on dog anatomy.
Even if you are going for a cartoony look, there's just some features that look better. 
For starters, I'd make the limbs thicker near the base. That forelimb is what stands out the most to me.

Good work on the head/face/ears.


----------



## Milosmum

wow that's brilliant xx


----------



## rache

Brilliant! x


----------



## foggy

That's fantastic, you did an awesome job.


----------



## Chiboymom

That is great, you did a wonderful job capturing a chihuahua...are you located in the United States?


----------



## Bella Luna

I would never be able to do that! Haha, awesome work


----------



## Joey's Dad

Nice job--looks very good.


----------



## efinishya

That is great!. Kinda looks like my baby Smeagol.


----------



## Gazbaz77

Thanks a lot for the great response! 

To answer a couple of questions.. the size of the model is roughly the size of a small Chihuahua, and I live in the UK. 

I did model it on Sadie, one of our chi's, when she sat still anyway. 










Although that's an old pic She's now just over two years old and pregnant. 

I wasn't 100% sure as I had to make a shot haired one as making and casting a long haired one would be a nightmare. 

Thanks for the feedback and I will be sure to post a picture up once I have finished the mold and casted it in concrete.


----------



## AC/DC Fan

Totally looks like a Chi to me. Good job!


----------



## sugarbaby

oh my gosh i want one lol , that is awesome


----------



## Gazbaz77

Took a while, but here's the finsihed chi garden ornament.


----------



## Smittens4CHi's

That is cool!! I want to make one how do i make one?


----------



## Kayley

Totally adorable, i'm jealous!!


----------



## Dragonfly

This is a bit late but I'm just now seeing the finished of it and it does look great! How cool is that!!! Great job!


----------



## Gazbaz77

I could post one to you but you'd have to be in the uk.

Edit, just seen your location


----------



## CHITheresa

So very cute, do you have one for the whole class? lol.


----------



## MChis

Very cool--great job!


----------



## pam6400

Would love to to final product! Looks great.


----------



## tracylouisejones

you defo should make and sell them i would buy one. 
good luck


----------



## Audreybabypup

That is way too cool!


----------

